# Anone had problems with hot water in hoses for irrigation?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

For those who leave hoses set up, either for a reno/overseed or just regular irrigation, do you have problems with the hot water that initially comes out? Does it damage your grass? I haven't heard any complaints, but I've always wondered, because the water can be really hot sometimes (from the sun). Hot enough to burn skin. Especially if the hose is on pavement. I tend to run the out water out before hand watering due to these concerns. I have actually had hoses with defects explode in the heat.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm with you on that. I keep a hose out over some pavement and it's definitely super hot. I run the water out on the pavement/street before I water my plants with it. I don't believe plants would ever get that degree of hot water naturally and plants are made of cells just like us. I can't imagine it can be good for them. I'd just rather waste the gallon and keep my green babies happy.


----------

